# Im Doing a Conversion...



## dylan93 (Oct 26, 2008)

Im doing a complete comversion of 1990 240sx to a nissan r33...I need to where i could find a complete suspension?
Any Links or Anything...


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

What is it you are converting? Do you mean you want to put an rb26 into a 240sx?


----------

